# Cronjob wegen Apache Problem, doch geht leider noch nicht



## Hannibal (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo, ich habe im Moment leider ein Problem mit Apache und zwar geht der häufig einfach nicht mehr und dann ist die Page natürlich lange nicht erreichbar.

Das Problem gestaltet sich leider wie hier von anderen geschildert.

http://serversupportforum.de/forum/dedizierte-server/7834-apache-bleibt-h-ngen.html

Nun wurde dort von Cronjobs zur abhilfe gesprochen und ich hätte mich gerne für die Lösung mit dem Abchecken ob der Server läuft oder nicht und wenn nicht dann eingreifen entschieden.

Also folgendes:


```
wget "Http://deine.domain.de/" -O /dev/null || /etc/init.d/apache restart
```

Ich habe dann mit folgender Erklärung/Anleitung versucht so einen Cronjob zu erstellen:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/linux-tutorials/23634-unix-linux-crontab.html

Und ja ich habe leider schon beide Versionen versucht, also editieren von /etc/crontab und die Version mit crontab -e.

Doch bei beidem geschiet leider nichts, wenn ich den Wget befehlt aber in SSH ausführe funktioniert es genau wie es soll. 

Also mein Befehl wäre:

```
wget "Http://www.streetridez.net/" -O /dev/null || /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```

Und meine Komplette Crontab Datei sieht folgendermassen aus:

```
# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file
# and files in /etc/cron.d. These files also have username fields,
# that none of the other crontabs do.

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

# m h dom mon dow user	command
17 *	* * *	root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
47 6	* * 7	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
52 6	1 * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
#

*/5 * * * * root php /var/www/ispcp/gui/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1

*/5 * * * * wget "Http://streetridez.net" -O /dev/null || /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```


Ich würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand den nötigen Anstoss geben könnte.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (20. Mai 2008)

Die User-Angabe fehlt bei Deinem Befehl.

Schau Dir mal die anderen Zeilen Deiner Crontab an, dann solltest Du sehen koennen wo der Unterschied liegt.


----------



## Hannibal (20. Mai 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Die User-Angabe fehlt bei Deinem Befehl.
> 
> Schau Dir mal die anderen Zeilen Deiner Crontab an, dann solltest Du sehen koennen wo der Unterschied liegt.



Das war auch das erste was ich gedachte hatte. Also ich hab da letze nach noch was gemacht und das ganze sah dann so aus, aber geht leider auch nicht. Ich hab auch die den ganzen Server neu gestartet weil ich nicht sicher war ob es das braucht neben, # /etc/init.d/cron restart

Also so sieht mein Crontab aus:

```
# /etc/crontab: system-wide crontab
# Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'
# command to install the new version when you edit this file
# and files in /etc/cron.d. These files also have username fields,
# that none of the other crontabs do.

SHELL=/bin/sh
PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin

# m h dom mon dow user	command
17 *	* * *	root    cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.hourly
25 6	* * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.daily )
47 6	* * 7	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.weekly )
52 6	1 * *	root	test -x /usr/sbin/anacron || ( cd / && run-parts --report /etc/cron.monthly )
#

*/5 * * * * root php /var/www/ispcp/gui/cacti/poller.php > /dev/null 2>&1

*/5 * * * * root wget "Http://streetridez.net" -O /dev/null || /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
```


----------



## Hannibal (20. Mai 2008)

Es ist doch schon richtig wenn ich um dies zu testen erst ein  /etc/init.d/apache2 stop ausführe und dann erwarte das nach ein paar Minuten die Site wieder Online ist?


----------

